# under sink valve shut off is leaking



## fivefussells (Jan 28, 2012)

Both valves under my bathroom sink have started leaking. I have tried tightening the screw, but that doesn't help. If I loosen the screw, it sprays even more. If I shut off the whole valve, it is just a slow drip. 
How complicated is it to fix something like this? Is anyone willing to walk me through it?
I've attached 2 pictures.


----------



## isola96 (Jan 28, 2012)

Sounds like the packing nut can be tightened up here is a link on how to do it 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhcMpe4yeAM&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]

If the water is coming out to quick I would suggest seeing if you can shut the water off before the shut off valves.


----------



## fivefussells (Jan 28, 2012)

In the video he took the knob off first. Should I do that? Or can I tighten the packing nut without removing the knob?


----------



## fivefussells (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks so much! The packing nuts were loose on both sides. I tightened them both and then realized the nut from the valve to the tube going up to the sink was also leaking. I tightened it as well, and now it's dry! :
I appreciate this forum!


----------



## isola96 (Jan 28, 2012)

fivefussells said:
			
		

> Thanks so much! The packing nuts were loose on both sides. I tightened them both and then realized the nut from the valve to the tube going up to the sink was also leaking. I tightened it as well, and now it's dry! :
> I appreciate this forum!



Glad it worked out for you!
Thank!


----------



## memex2 (Jul 22, 2013)

During my kitchen redo, We turned off the water supply under the sink. It is leaking like crazy.  Does not leak when connected and turned on.  I turned off the water supply to the house and the hot water tank. and ran the water until no more in the lines.  Why is this leaking and how  do I fix it?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 22, 2013)

Welcome to the site, There is probably some build up on the washer or something has eaten away at the seat, they are rebuildable but it is just as easy to replace them with ball valves and your good to go.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 23, 2013)

good job!  Keep in mind that when it comes to plumbing, there is such a thing as "too tight".
I've also had good luck lately with just ignoring them until sediment plugs the leak.


----------

